# Train america studios schematic.



## dennytodd

*Train america studios schematic needed.*

Hello,
I am looking  for a TRAIN AMERICA STUDIOS schematic for TAS'S motor control board "SAW_1.5" or TAS links for technical data. 

Denny Todd


----------



## T-Man

Call Him Mike Reagan, fellow Irishman, in Business since 1998

4137 Boardman Canfield Road 
Canfield, OH 44406
(330) 533-7181
No guarantee that this is correct or up to date. No web is available.
You may have to find another Company.

Only info found
Perhaps the Hobby shop could help Bkue Ridge Hobbies.


----------



## tworail

Is there anything you guys don't know??? :appl:


----------



## Reckers

tworail said:


> Is there anything you guys don't know??? :appl:


I keep thinking the same thing. These guys are amazing. Hey, here's a tough one! I just received an American Flyer transformer, #15B, damaged in shipping. Apparently, the domed top had something very heavy placed on it, or it was inverted in shipping and slammed downward, cracking the top. Inside, there is an arrangement of washers and 2 screws that allow the throttle to rotate, moving the roller. That cover is either Bakelite or plastic, and the attachment point for one of the screws broke loose (as well as the cracks in the dome from the impact). Any idea where a new top to the transformer can be acquired? RDF doesn't list one, and I don't happen to know anyone with a burned-out unit who has a lid they want to part with. It still works electrically, but I have doubts as to how long it will work in it's current condition. 

Thanks,


----------



## T-Man

Well they don't call this the information highway for nothing. 

Denny, you might have a better chance of buying the company than geting a diagram but that is my opinion.
Another option is to find another firm that will give one with a purchase of the product.

For AF you need a tech book with diagramed part numbers


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> I keep thinking the same thing. These guys are amazing. Hey, here's a tough one! I just received an American Flyer transformer, #15B, damaged in shipping. Apparently, the domed top had something very heavy placed on it, or it was inverted in shipping and slammed downward, cracking the top. Inside, there is an arrangement of washers and 2 screws that allow the throttle to rotate, moving the roller. That cover is either Bakelite or plastic, and the attachment point for one of the screws broke loose (as well as the cracks in the dome from the impact). Any idea where a new top to the transformer can be acquired? RDF doesn't list one, and I don't happen to know anyone with a burned-out unit who has a lid they want to part with. It still works electrically, but I have doubts as to how long it will work in it's current condition.
> 
> Thanks,



http://cgi.ebay.com/AMERICAN-FLYER-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item4cebd99434

http://www.rfgco.com/catalog/index.html?transformers.html


http://www.traincity.com/price_guide/pgafs.html

http://www.trainsmore.com/af_parts_list.htm


A few links that might help you out.


----------



## Reckers

Thanks for your help, Big Ed. I'll follow up on those.


----------



## T-Man

*Gone*

Link Feb 26 0822 pm posthttp://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/57660482/m/10910842/p/8


THe sugggestion was to go here

The site has a hobby section and has plans and part listing for an electronic relay for whistle activation.


----------



## dennytodd

Once again "T" man you earned a GOLD STAR but no cigar, Phone has been disconnected.

Denny Todd


----------



## T-Man

One thing about electronic parts I learned is that they are not always ready for your application. I would love to make my own electronic e unit. I researched the parts and learned that one IC was programmed!. I Thank my brother for that. It is nice having an Electrical Eng. in the family.

SO even if you do get the parts. They may need the extra something.
From looking at the Electronic RR SIte, the boards were 60 not too bad for a price. It would take me longer than 3 hours to make one if I knew what I was doing.:laugh:
I can't wait for the next Video Installment. Coming soon I Hope!

Thanks for asking here, I picked up more info on electronic whistle controllers so it was worth the research. I Thank You!


----------



## dennytodd

T-MAN Here is a Williams electronic reverse board that I have purchased for $ 42.00 from Bachmann and installed in my 2 motor Williams PA-1. Part number 00247. Smart reversing board that will always start engine forward at cold start.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=2765

As far as next video I will post my cab-forward video, but best video may be up coming of A job I am doing next week. I think I have a plan for the bad Train America Studios board I have.
Denny Todd


----------



## T-Man

That's good. I guess I have to get over the fact that the piece is worth more than the engines I want to instal lit on.hwell:


----------

